# [FreeNAS] Two-way mirror died, looking for help



## korund (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys,

Seems like today my precious mirror was put into unreadable state. Here is what happend:


 I had a two-way mirror (named "stone"), FreeNAS 9.2 on flashdrive, 8Gb ECC RAM.
 Connected the third drive and tried to extend the mirror to a three-way via WebGui. Looks like I did it wrong because the third drive became connected as "Stripe".
 I did `zpool exportp` and (stupid idea) wiped the third drive using the "quick wipe" option in WebGui.
 Now I'm unable to import mirror and following error is returned:


```
cannot import 'stone': one or more devices is currently unavailable
```


What we have:

 Two original disks
 Third disk _untouched_ after "quick wipe"
 Before the wipe the mirror looked like this:


```
pool: stone
state: ONLINE
status: Some supported features are not enabled on the pool. The pool can
        still be used, but some features are unavailable.
action: Enable all features using 'zpool upgrade'. Once this is done,
        the pool may no longer be accessible by software that does not support
        the features. See zpool-features(7) for details.
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 1h13m with 0 errors on Sun Dec 15 01:13:57 2013

config:
        NAME                                            STATE    READ WRITE CKSUM
        stone                                          ONLINE      0    0    0
          mirror-0                                      ONLINE      0    0    0
            gptid/7259140f-44ab-11e3-9064-6805ca195278  ONLINE      0    0    0
            gptid/72c4474f-44ab-11e3-9064-6805ca195278  ONLINE      0    0    0
          gptid/fb22bbc2-7b89-11e3-8acc-74d02b982992    ONLINE      0    0    0
```

 Also, zpool.cache and zpool.cache.saved are both attached.

Sometimes we are learning from our own mistakes. Any chances to get this data back? I will highly appreciate any help or suggestions.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: [FreeNAS] 2way mirror died, looking for help*

The first place to ask is the FreeNAS forum.  Those web functions are their additions, not part of FreeBSD.


----------



## throAU (Jan 13, 2014)

Given that you have essentially lost/destroyed a VDEV, I don't think your pool is recoverable.  I am not a ZFS expert, but as far as I understand this is the case.


----------



## korund (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally decided to destroy the pool and recover from backup. Lesson learned.


----------

